# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  valore beni strumentali

## pipelly

Le istruzioni allo studio di settore recitano che nel valore dei beni strumentali deve essere inserito il costo storico dei beni, per i beni che sono in locazione finanziaria va inserito il valore sostenuto dal concedente.
Quando un bene viene riscattato, secondo le istruzioni si deve inserire nel costo storico non il valore di riscatto ma il costo sostenuto dal concedente indipendentemente dal fatto che il bene sia stato riscattato.
Per calcolare il valore dei beni strumentali le istruzioni sono chiare, ma se riscatto un bene ed inserisco il valore dacquisto del concedente il rigo  di cui acquisiti mediante contratti di locazione finanziaria  (che è un sottorigo del valore beni strumentali ), deve essere compilato considerando che il bene pur essendo di proprietà è stato acquisito con leasing o per il fatto che cè stato il riscatto tale valore non va riportato?
Daltra parte come conservare memoria del leasing se nel registro cespiti il costro dacquisto è pari al valore di riscatto?

----------


## robil

> Le istruzioni allo studio di settore recitano che nel valore dei beni strumentali deve essere inserito il costo storico dei beni, per i beni che sono in locazione finanziaria va inserito il valore sostenuto dal concedente.
> Quando un bene viene riscattato, secondo le istruzioni si deve inserire nel costo storico non il valore di riscatto ma il costo sostenuto dal concedente indipendentemente dal fatto che il bene sia stato riscattato.
> Per calcolare il valore dei beni strumentali le istruzioni sono chiare, ma se riscatto un bene ed inserisco il valore dacquisto del concedente il rigo  di cui acquisiti mediante contratti di locazione finanziaria  (che è un sottorigo del valore beni strumentali ), deve essere compilato considerando che il bene pur essendo di proprietà è stato acquisito con leasing o per il fatto che cè stato il riscatto tale valore non va riportato?
> Daltra parte come conservare memoria del leasing se nel registro cespiti il costro dacquisto è pari al valore di riscatto?

  Le istruzioni sono chiare. Conserva il contratto di leasing.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

ciao Pino, 
personalmente ritengo che i beni riscattati abbiano un costo proprio che è il costo del riscatto del bene in precedenza in leasing. Dopo il riscatto, il bene non è più un bene in leasing ma un bene che è diventato un'immobilizzazione materiale dell'affittuario.   
D'altronde la gestione dei beni ex-leasing sarebbe difficile da gestire informaticamente perchè il sistema informatico dovrebbe riconoscere il bene acquistato come bene ex-leasing riportando in avanti anche il costo per la società concedente fino alla definitiva alienazione o dismissione del bene ex-leasing.  
Se non fosse così i dati di costo che sono alla base della "funzione ricavo" dello SdS risulterebbero falsati poichè il costo pluriennale da reintegrare sarebbe notevolmente superiore a quello effettivo e questo è illogico prima ancora che illegittimo. 
Saluti

----------


## robil

> ciao Pino, 
> personalmente ritengo che i beni riscattati abbiano un costo proprio che è il costo del riscatto del bene in precedenza in leasing. Dopo il riscatto, il bene non è più un bene in leasing ma un bene che è diventato un'immobilizzazione materiale dell'affittuario.   
> D'altronde la gestione dei beni ex-leasing sarebbe difficile da gestire informaticamente perchè il sistema informatico dovrebbe riconoscere il bene acquistato come bene ex-leasing riportando in avanti anche il costo per la società concedente fino alla definitiva alienazione o dismissione del bene ex-leasing.  
> Se non fosse così i dati di costo che sono alla base della "funzione ricavo" dello SdS risulterebbero falsati poichè il costo pluriennale da reintegrare sarebbe notevolmente superiore a quello effettivo e questo è illogico prima ancora che illegittimo. 
> Saluti

  Badate che al momento le istruzioni degli studi di settore sono inequivocabili sul punto dove recitano.. "..non assume alcun rilievo il prezzo di riscatto, anche successivamente all'esercizio dell'opzione di acquisto." 
Non vedo che argomenti si possano contraporre in caso di contenzioso. Il fatto che il nostro software non consente la tenuta di una memoria storica??

----------


## shailendra

> Le istruzioni allo studio di settore recitano che nel valore dei beni strumentali deve essere inserito il costo storico dei beni, per i beni che sono in locazione finanziaria va inserito il valore sostenuto dal concedente.
> Quando un bene viene riscattato, secondo le istruzioni si deve inserire nel costo storico non il valore di riscatto ma il costo sostenuto dal concedente indipendentemente dal fatto che il bene sia stato riscattato.
> Per calcolare il valore dei beni strumentali le istruzioni sono chiare, ma se riscatto un bene ed inserisco il valore dacquisto del concedente il rigo  di cui acquisiti mediante contratti di locazione finanziaria  (che è un sottorigo del valore beni strumentali ), deve essere compilato considerando che il bene pur essendo di proprietà è stato acquisito con leasing o per il fatto che cè stato il riscatto tale valore non va riportato?
> Daltra parte come conservare memoria del leasing se nel registro cespiti il costro dacquisto è pari al valore di riscatto?

  Io personalmente il rigo "di cui beni acquisiti in leasing" lo compilo solo fino a quando il leasing è in corso. Ovviamente invece nel totale dei beni strumentali inserisco sempre il costo sostenuto dal concedente, anche dopo il riscatto, e fino a dismissione del cespite.

----------


## robil

> Io personalmente il rigo "di cui beni acquisiti in leasing" lo compilo solo fino a quando il leasing è in corso. Ovviamente invece nel totale dei beni strumentali inserisco sempre il costo sostenuto dal concedente, anche dopo il riscatto, e fino a dismissione del cespite.

  Il di cui da solo un informazione statistica  "non quantitativa" per cui la presenza o meno non incide sul calcolo di congruità.
L'importante è inserire il costo per il concedente nel valore complessivo posto che il più delle volre gli acquisti in leasing rappresentano importi rilevanti per le imprese e pertanto l'optare per il prezzo di riscatto (generalmente molto basso rispetto al totale) può determinare un esito errato di congruità e in ogni caso inciderebbe sull'eventuale calcolo dell'edeguamento. 
Ma vorrei qui ricordare che tuttavia, come è noto, l'accertamento da studi di settore in seguito alle recenti sentenze della cassazione ha perduta molta "forza" posto che la sola non congruità o non coerenza non è sufficiente a legittimare un maggior imponibile da accertamento in quanto l'agenzia delle entrate deve provare che i maggiori ricavi accertati derivano anche da "altri elementi".

----------


## pipelly

> ciao Pino, 
> personalmente ritengo che i beni riscattati abbiano un costo proprio che è il costo del riscatto del bene in precedenza in leasing. Dopo il riscatto, il bene non è più un bene in leasing ma un bene che è diventato un'immobilizzazione materiale dell'affittuario.   
> D'altronde la gestione dei beni ex-leasing sarebbe difficile da gestire informaticamente perchè il sistema informatico dovrebbe riconoscere il bene acquistato come bene ex-leasing riportando in avanti anche il costo per la società concedente fino alla definitiva alienazione o dismissione del bene ex-leasing.  
> Se non fosse così i dati di costo che sono alla base della "funzione ricavo" dello SdS risulterebbero falsati poichè il costo pluriennale da reintegrare sarebbe notevolmente superiore a quello effettivo e questo è illogico prima ancora che illegittimo. 
> Saluti

  Ciao Enrico,
il senso del post è proprio quello che hai esposto, purtroppo le istruzioni come dice bene Robil prevedono che nel valore storico si debba inserire il costo sostenuto dal cessionario. Ho provato a fare lo studio ed il risultato è diverso a secondo di come viene considerato il valiore del bene riscattato. Ovviamente dovro' attenermi alle istruzioni ma concordo pienamente sul fatto che sia  illogico ed illeggittimo ed inotre non puo' essere gestito informaticamente.

----------


## pipelly

> Io personalmente il rigo "di cui beni acquisiti in leasing" lo compilo solo fino a quando il leasing è in corso. Ovviamente invece nel totale dei beni strumentali inserisco sempre il costo sostenuto dal concedente, anche dopo il riscatto, e fino a dismissione del cespite.

  Purtroppo come noti se modifichi lo studio la differenza è notevole non compilando il campo beni acquisiti in leasing.
Speravo che invece si potesse in qualche modo giustificare quel campo.

----------


## robil

E' illogico anche continuare a tenere i costi storici di beni strumentali spesso e volentieri con valori residui ammortizzabili molto più bassi e anche in dissuso. Evidentemente lo scopo in chi ha costruito gli studi in questo caso intendeva inserire nel calcolo di congruità quale fosse l'ammontare di investimento effettuato in beni strumentali per svolgere l'attività.

----------

